# Nvidia driver on 8.0?



## plamaiziere (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello,

Do you know if the nvidia driver works with 8.0/i386?

Thanks.


----------



## ale (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes, it works.
At least for me


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 9, 2009)

Works fine.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2009)

Just make sure you add misc/compat5x and have *option COMPAT_FREEBSD5* in your kernel config.


----------



## plamaiziere (Jul 12, 2009)

plamaiziere said:
			
		

> Hello,
> Do you know if the nvidia driver works with 8.0/i386?



So I updated to 8.0 today and yes it works. 
Cool, thanks.


----------



## sim (Oct 17, 2009)

Hmmm, not for me 

glxinfo:

```
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
134520576 GLXFBConfigs:
   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Segmentation fault: 11 (core dumped)
```


dmesg (snipped):

```
FreeBSD 8.0-RC1 #3: Thu Oct 15 20:19:39 BST 2009
    root@nostromo:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/NOSTROMO-8
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 945 Processor (3076.91-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x100f42  Stepping = 2
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x802009<SSE3,MON,CX16,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0xee500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x37ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,IBS,SKINIT,WDT>
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 2147483648 (2048 MB)
avail memory = 2081562624 (1985 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <GBT    GBTUACPI>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
...
...
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xfa000000-0xfaffffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff,0xfb000000-0xfbffffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci1
nvidia0: <GeForce 6800 GS> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
nvidia0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
nvidia0: [ITHREAD]
```



```
sim@nostromo> kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   45 0xc0400000 687378   kernel
 2    3 0xc0a88000 2e8d4    linux.ko
 3    1 0xc0ab7000 9d1c     if_re.ko
 4    1 0xc0ac1000 200a4    snd_hda.ko
 5    2 0xc0ae2000 5f8f4    sound.ko
 6    1 0xc0b42000 2be4     accf_http.ko
 7    1 0xc0b45000 59e8     acpi_video.ko
 8    1 0xc0b4b000 99370c   nvidia.ko
 9    1 0xc14df000 2bb00    vboxdrv.ko
10    1 0xc150b000 21d4     dpms.ko
11    1 0xc150e000 19320    drm.ko
12    1 0xc6549000 8000     linprocfs.ko
13    1 0xc69d3000 2000     green_saver.ko
```


```
linux_base-f10-10_2
compat5x-i386-5.4.0.8_11
nvidia-driver-185.18.36 
nvidia-settings-190.36 
nvidia-xconfig-190.36
mesa-demos-7.4.4
```

Still investigating..... 

sim


----------



## ale (Oct 17, 2009)

Did you tried setting up /etc/X11/xorg.conf like described here?
/usr/local/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/html/chapter-06-section-02.html


----------



## adamk (Oct 17, 2009)

What's your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file look like?

Adam


----------



## ale (Oct 17, 2009)

Or, as you have nvidia-xconfig-190.36, did you tried configuring with it?
Do you have glx loaded and dri *not* loaded in your xorg.conf (as it should be)?


Do you have something like this in xorg.conf?
	
	



```
RgbPath      "/usr/local/lib/X11/rgb"
```
What removing it?


----------



## sim (Oct 17, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Did you tried setting up /etc/X11/xorg.conf like described here?
> /usr/local/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/html/chapter-06-section-02.html



Thanks - Checking this now and will report back after some reboots....

In the meantime, some background: 

I had it working fine on a previous 7-STABLE installation on the same hardware. This 8-RC installation is a fresh build.

At the moment I'm back on the nv driver. When I switch to nvidia in xorg.conf, the machine start OK, but the screen goes blank when X starts (LCD backlight also appears to switch off). The good news is that the fan speed on the video card drops at the same moment, due to the ACPI features of the nvidia driver (nv driver doesn't do that), so at least something is working.

Back soon, and thanks!

sim


----------



## adamk (Oct 17, 2009)

Well using the nv driver when you have the nvidia driver installed is certainly the source of the GLX errors.

You'll still need to get at the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to see if you (or we) can figure out the source of the black screen when using the nvidia driver.

Adam


----------



## sim (Oct 17, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> Well using the nv driver when you have the nvidia driver installed is certainly the source of the GLX errors.
> 
> You'll still need to get at the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to see if you (or we) can figure out the source of the black screen when using the nvidia driver.
> 
> Adam



Hi, thanks for your help so far. I take your point, although glxinfo returned proper output yesterday (albeit with software rendering), using nv and before I installed the nvidia driver from ports.

Anyway here's the 1st part of the Xorg.0.log file here from the last attempt to boot with the nvidia driver (second half in following post due to posting restrictions!):


```
... misc stuff deleted...

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV41 [GeForce 6800 GS] rev 162, Mem @ 0xfa000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfb000000/16777216, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536                      
(II) System resource ranges:                                                                 
        [0] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                              
        [1] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                              
        [2] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                              
        [3] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                  
        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]                                
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                                                          
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                                                          
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.                                                        
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                                                            
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"                                                                    
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so                            
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                
        compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0                                           
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                 
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                       
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER                                                      
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension                                              
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA                                                           
(II) Loading extension DPMS                                                                  
(II) Loading extension XVideo                                                                
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation                                             
(II) Loading extension X-Resource                                                            
(II) LoadModule: "record"                                                                    
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so                            
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                
        compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.13.0                                          
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                 
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                       
(II) Loading extension RECORD                                                                
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"                                                                       
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so                               
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                   
        compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0                                           
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                 
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                       
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER                                                         
(II) LoadModule: "glx"                                                                       
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so                               
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"                                                 
        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0                                           
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                 
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  185.18.36  Fri Aug 14 17:02:21 PDT 2009                              
(II) Loading extension GLX                                                                   
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"                                                                      
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so                              
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                  
        compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0                                           
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                       
(II) Loading extension DRI2                                                                  
(II) LoadModule: "dri"                                                                       
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so                               
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                   
        compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0                                           
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                       
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI                                                           
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"                                                                    
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so                              
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"                                              
        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0                                           
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                                                     
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  185.18.36  Fri Aug 14 16:42:30 PDT 2009                       
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs                                     
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0                                                       
(II) Loading sub module "fb"                                                                 
(II) LoadModule: "fb"                                                                        
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so                                           
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                    
        compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0                                           
        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4                                       
(II) Loading sub module "wfb"                                                                
(II) LoadModule: "wfb"                                                                       
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so                                          
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                   
        compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0                                           
        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4                                       
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"                                                             
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"                                                                    
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in                                                        
(II) resource ranges after probing:                                                          
        [0] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                              
        [1] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                              
        [2] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                              
        [3] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                  
        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]                                
(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32                                            
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
```


----------



## sim (Oct 17, 2009)

xorg.0.log continued:

```
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor                                                  
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)                                       
(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration                                                 
(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is                
(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.                                                                 
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 6800 GS (NV41) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)                       
(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes                                                        
(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.41.02.48.00                                                    
(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X                                         
(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU                             
(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 6800 GS at PCI:1:0:0:                 
(--) NVIDIA(0):     DELL 2007FP (CRT-1)                                                      
(--) NVIDIA(0):     DELL 2405FPW (DFP-0)                                                     
(--) NVIDIA(0): DELL 2007FP (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock                           
(--) NVIDIA(0): DELL 2405FPW (DFP-0): 155.0 MHz maximum pixel clock                          
(--) NVIDIA(0): DELL 2405FPW (DFP-0): Internal Single Link TMDS                              
(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-1                                               
(==) NVIDIA(0):                                                                              
(==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"               
(==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.                                      
(==) NVIDIA(0):                                                                              
(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:                                                             
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"                                                     
(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1600 x 1200                             
(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (99, 98); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config                     
(--) NVIDIA(0):     option                                                                   
(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.                                            
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp                                                        
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.                                                            
(II) resource ranges after preInit:                                                          
        [0] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                              
        [1] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                              
        [2] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                              
        [3] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                  
        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]                                
(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.                                                        
(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"                                            
(II) Loading extension NV-GLX                                                                
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized                              
(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps                                              
(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture                                
(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled                                                       
(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled                                                         
(**) Option "dpms"                                                                           
(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled                                                                 
(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL                                                            
(II) Loading extension XINERAMA                                                              
(==) RandR enabled                                                                           
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension                                 
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE                                                   
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM                                                 
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension                                         
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST                                                   
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS                                            
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC                                                    
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD                                               
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC                                                 
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA                                                
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES                                                  
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER                                                  
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR                                                   
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE                                               
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE                                                  
(II) Initializing extension GLX                                                              
(EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: (null) ((null))                                
(II) config/hal: Adding input device USB Receiver                                            
.. keyboard & mouse stuff...
```


----------



## sim (Oct 17, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Or, as you have nvidia-xconfig-190.36, did you tried configuring with it?
> Do you have glx loaded and dri *not* loaded in your xorg.conf (as it should be)?
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, dri was enabled in xorg so I removed that line, but the xorg.0.log file indicates that it's loaded by default anyway.

I don't have the RgbPath line - where should it go?

Thanks,

sim


----------



## ale (Oct 17, 2009)

sim said:
			
		

> Hi, dri was enabled in xorg so I removed that line, but the xorg.0.log file indicates that it's loaded by default anyway.


Try disabling dri explicitly.
Try using this as module section 
	
	



```
Section "Module"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "dbe"
        Disable "dri"
        Disable "dri2"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "record"
EndSection
```



			
				sim said:
			
		

> I don't have the RgbPath line - where should it go?


Nowhere.


Is hal installed and started?
There is a problem with it in your log.


----------



## sim (Oct 18, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Try disabling dri explicitly.
> Try using this as module section
> 
> 
> ...



I tried this, still no luck.



			
				ale said:
			
		

> Is hal installed and started?
> There is a problem with it in your log.



I agree there appears to be a problem in the log. hal is enabled in rc.conf and appears to be running:


```
root@nostromo> ps -A|grep hal
  944  ??  Ss     0:00.99 /usr/local/sbin/hald
  948  ??  I      0:00.03 hald-runner
  974  ??  I      0:00.00 hald-addon-mouse-sysmouse: /dev/ums0 (hald-addon-mouse-sy)
  994  ??  S      0:00.30 hald-addon-storage: /dev/da0 (hald-addon-storage)
  997  ??  S      0:00.28 hald-addon-storage: /dev/da1 (hald-addon-storage)
 1000  ??  S      0:00.28 hald-addon-storage: /dev/da2 (hald-addon-storage)
 1004  ??  S      0:00.28 hald-addon-storage: /dev/da3 (hald-addon-storage)
 1009  ??  S      0:00.60 hald-addon-storage: /dev/acd0 (hald-addon-storage)
 1524  p1  S+     0:00.00 grep hal
```

Puzzling...

sim


----------

